# Moving to Berlin?



## Jesaleks (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey,

I'm moving to Berlin for July 1 - making some stops in NY, Reykjavik and London along the way. I'm originally from Vancouver, BC. I'm looking for other expats traveling to Berlin around the same time to possible apartment share? I'm a 23-year-old woman, queer-friendly, photojournalist. Reply if you'd like to get to know each other


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You could also look for apartment shares on this site, even if you are staying short term:
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de

Hope you find somewhere with nice flatmates!


----------



## Jesaleks (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! That helps


----------

